# Humminbird 3D Fishfinders!



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone else still have one of the older 3D models made by Humminbird!
I bought the 3D VISION with additional sideshooting transducer and have always loved it.

I heard some bad reports but always had great performance from mine. It was way ahead of its time. (1996 model with sideshooting!)


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I have one and just replaced with a 788 CI HD DI. Just wrapped everything up and put in a box last night. It was on the boat when I bought it used and had no manual, but I printed one off an old website. It was kinda cool with the left/right option. I used that feature a lot when fishing the channel at Mosquito.

Going for a maiden voyage this Sat to learn the new one.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I know what you mean, I typically used just one side at a time to double its reach. 

It was great for finding bass, crappie, and saugeye along the shoreline beside trees, under pontoon boats and docks, etc.

It seems that the new sidefinders do that and more. :B


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I was hoping you guys were referring to this:

http://store.humminbird.com/products/269446?product_id=18217436895d0c6d8b21dd8707259150

I am trying to find someone who owns one of these to get an opinion on it. Anyone ever see one in action?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Carp, I followed your link and that is pretty much exactly what the six beam 3D Vision screen would look like.

Except by the bottom tracking lines, it looks like the 967C 3D may have even more transducer beams than six, which is even better if so.
Plus its color looks like an improvement.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

center pin daddy, how do you like your new finder? 

I bought another Humminbird 3D Vision at Ebay this week!

This one will be mounted to beam sideways to do six transducer beam scans of shorelines showing all of the fish between the boat and shore, and how far out they are. 

Man, I do like what they tell me. !%


----------

